# St Werburgs, Bristol-yay or nay?



## cyberfairy (May 1, 2006)

Been considering moving out of Bath as being able to afford to live in a garden shed here is only possible if you earn over 100k a year...
Rather like St Werburgs-been bimbling around it quite a bit and like hippy vibe and greenery One thing though which makes me seem like a total wimp, but what is the crime like? Have lost contents of house before and neurotic. Used to sanitised Bath and now cower every time I see litter or hear a siren. Have heard mixed reports from friends in the area and just wondered what other experiences were? Also worried about living too close to Pieminister


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2006)

no idea about crime to be honest with you but it usually seems a happy enough place - I'd love to live round there  Can't be any worse than St Paulsa and probably a bit better. Depends whereabouts in St Wurgles you intend to live I spose.

It's got an 'h' though mate - St Werburghs


----------



## cyberfairy (May 1, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> no idea about crime to be honest with you but it usually seems a happy enough place - I'd love to live round there  Can't be any worse than St Paulsa and probably a bit better. Depends whereabouts in St Wurgles you intend to live I spose.
> 
> It's got an 'h' though mate - St Werburghs


I thought it looked wrong Maybe I should live somewhere easy to spell. Montpelimar is out...that'swhy I moved to Bath, can't go wrong. Unless you add some 'f's at the end.
Tangerine and I were walking through St Pauls on Sat, just saying it seemed fine and was prob stupid media hyping everything up when a man ran out of a booky chased by another screaming one who threw a glass bottle at his head. 
Its crime spilling in from other areas that seems a possibility.Lived in London for years, was glad to get out and be able to leave door open, wonder home in early  hours without too much concern and don't want to go back to worrying every time I hear footsteps behind me.I am such a coward  now


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2006)

Was that Grosvenor Road? I don't wander down there too often, it's a bit lively at the best of times. Remember that you'd have to go through St Pauls to reach St Werglies as well.

Montpellier is a bit more accessible but a lot more expensive (I think).

I tend not to be too bothered about fear of crime etc - often wander home alone at night from the Stapleton Road to St Pauls through some ropey underpasses and that. Then again, I'm a bloke and maybe it's different.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 1, 2006)

I'm a very short weak girl Mind you my mate who was half the size of me always walks back to Werghburgs  on her own late and says if she ever gets hassle just gives them a dazzling smile and offers them a fag.My smile isnt as dazzling though and I smoke rollups...
Yes,it was on the main drag, think thats where you meant..


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2006)

St. Werburgh's is cool, but it's only tiny, so I'm at a loss to explain how they keep squeezing in all the people who seem to keep moving in.

All the landlords must be squeezing each room down to the size of a matchbox to fit you all in, and most propably upping the rent inversely as the rooms and flats shrink in size.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 2, 2006)

I wouldn't live there, mainly because as JTG says you have to go through St Pauls to get there, and the bus service is not very good. I do walk that way if I am walking to work in the winter, and it's fine in the middle of the day but I wouldn't recommend it late at night. I got mugged on Ashley Road, which is a main road.

You'd be better off in Montpelier, I used to live in Richmond Road and it was no more expensive than other parts of town I'd lived in. It's also very handy for lots of good pubs, like the Cadbury, the Old England etc.


----------



## Cakes (May 2, 2006)

Crime wise St Wergerlurburgers seems to be OK. I've had a few things nicked from the allotment and someone wrote "cunt" on my neighbour's shed door, but it's hardly anything to worry about.


----------



## xenon (May 2, 2006)

Is there a city farm in St Werburghs?
Actually that's the pub isn't it. Think i went there once but can't recall.


----------



## Sunspots (May 2, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Is there a city farm in St Werburghs?
> Actually that's the pub isn't it. Think i went there once but can't recall.



The Farm pub is.... right next to the city farm.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Crime wise St Wergerlurburgers seems to be OK. I've had a few things nicked from the allotment and someone wrote "cunt" on my neighbour's shed door, but it's hardly anything to worry about.



I'm sure they meant to write 'cuntryside' and ran out of paint or something.  

Crime is everywhere, and the best way of turning an area into a no-go area is to stop going there  It's best to avoid creating these self-fulfilling prophesies. I don't live there but walk through there all the time.

Never had a problem.


----------



## xenon (May 2, 2006)

Yes that's it. I may have been to the Farm pub years ago, not the actual farm though. Although I've been to the farm in Windmill hill. Which may or may nnot have a pub near it but I don't think it's called the Farm. but there is one near Filton.

Right i'm off...


----------



## kalidarkone (May 2, 2006)

Two of my best mates live in werbys and aint had a problem, if I had the dosh to move I would live there,the farm end of course


----------



## pno (May 2, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> The Farm pub is.... right next to the city farm.



Ahh, I was in there on Sunday, with some mates.
Im thinking of moving back to Bristol myself, not lived there since I was 6, 22 years ago!

Thinking of moving near Montpellier, as thats where my mates want to move - what do people think of montpellier ?


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2006)

Are you a posh hippy? Then Montpellier is for you!

Full of trustafarians and people who think they're 'alternative' but are secretly raging capitalists.

imho


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 2, 2006)

People, people! 

Will you please note that Montpelier has only one L.

Thank you.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Are you a posh hippy? Then Montpellier is for you!


yep - I used to drop off my 2CV for repair on the way to work and I couldn't walk down York road without hearing Joni Mitchell in my head - what with all the sandals and flowery frocks  

.


----------



## Dru (May 2, 2006)

When I was looking for somewhere to live in Bristol, fifteen years back, I looked at a room in a place in Sevier Street, St Werb's. My prospective landlady pointed out where the local drug dealers lived, and said that she left her car unlocked, as it caused less damage when it was nicked.

I got the impression that the thieving took place further up the hill in St Andrews, where the more affluent Muesli Belters live(d). It made sense, as it was an easy scarper downhill with the swag afterwards.


----------



## northernhord (May 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Been considering moving out of Bath as being able to afford to live in a garden shed here is only possible if you earn over 100k a year...
> Rather like St Werburgs-been bimbling around it quite a bit and like hippy vibe and greenery One thing though which makes me seem like a total wimp, but what is the crime like? Have lost contents of house before and neurotic. Used to sanitised Bath and now cower every time I see litter or hear a siren. Have heard mixed reports from friends in the area and just wondered what other experiences were? Also worried about living too close to Pieminister



St Werburgs is Sorted I lived there for a year and didnt have any problems at all, the only thing i saw there was the Prozzies on that Road that leads up to Tescos.
Then theres the Farm pub if its still open with its secret raves, there is also a few travellers there.
I would Get out of Bath though horrible vile stuck up quaintness, yuk.


----------



## butterfly child (May 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Are you a posh hippy? Then Montpelier is for you!
> 
> Full of trustafarians and people who think they're 'alternative' but are secretly raging capitalists.
> 
> imho



I couldn't quote you whilst there was two l's in Montpelier.

If you ask me, Montpelier would suit a lot of Urbanites


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Are you a posh hippy? Then Montpellier is for you!
> 
> Full of trustafarians and people who think they're 'alternative' but are secretly raging capitalists.
> 
> imho



Yes, there is a lot of that, but it doesn't mean that they are bad people. There is a very ridiculous tendency to confuse things like Anarchism and Socialism with Buddhism. I'm not a buddhist, and I don't believe people shouldn't consume.

Equally, the term trustafarian is a clunky term. I prefer the term Anarcho-Thatcherite to describe those people who badly confuse anarchist principles of self-sufficiency with support for what is really unregulated capitalism, but only when it suits them.

Am I off topic yet?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2006)

I strongly suspect myself to be a pseudo middleclass posh middle class hippy.
 
But I haven't their  income and can't afford to shop in Monsoon or buy organic or live in Montpeliwhatever...sounds like a sweet anyway
Thanks for your advice people I might start saving for a shed


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I strongly suspect myself to be a pseudo middleclass posh middle class hippy.
> 
> But I haven't their  income and can't afford to shop in Monsoon or buy organic or live in Montpeliwhatever...sounds like a sweet anyway
> Thanks for your advice people I might start saving for a shed



I'm sure you'll be able to find a St. Werburgh's Anarcho-Thatcherite to rent you out shed space. They'll charge market rate, but because their heart will be in the right place, you'll feel all glowly and appreciatice too.  

PS: If you can't afford middle class things you're not middle class, but there's a mountain of people like me whose parents became middle class, but whose children have fallen back down the ladder for one reason or another.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2006)

Maybe i will make a house out of Waitrose bread sticks


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe i will make a house out of Waitrose bread sticks



Yummy, can you make a paddling pool full of various dips to go with it?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 2, 2006)

I will have a hummous pond and a pesto water feature Come see me on my sun dried balcony


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I will have a hummous pond and a pesto water feature Come see me on my sun dried balcony



That sounds like a pseudo-middle-class-hippy-chick flirt to my ears


----------



## nellyphant (May 3, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Was that Grosvenor Road? I don't wander down there too often, it's a bit lively at the best of times. Remember that you'd have to go through St Pauls to reach St Werglies as well.
> 
> Montpellier is a bit more accessible but a lot more expensive (I think).
> 
> I tend not to be too bothered about fear of crime etc - often wander home alone at night from the Stapleton Road to St Pauls through some ropey underpasses and that. Then again, I'm a bloke and maybe it's different.



If you're looking for a 2 bed house in Montpelier given that most houses are quite large, you'd be hard pushed to find one. 

I just reluctantly moved from there a couple of months ago and I was paying £300 pcm for a room in a house. I've seen flats for £650-750! There's a lot of developer interest from what I've seen - I do hope they don't rar-rify it any more than its become!!

I'm quite happy to keep my eyes open for something as I'm down there most days - PM me if you like with your dream home wishlist!

Websites you could try are:
http://www.montpelieronline.org
http://bristol.freeexchange.co.uk/pages/5000.html


Twas thinking of perhaps seeing who's up for a cider-thon around those parts, maybe a good way of exploring if you haven't already?


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 3, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> If you're looking for a 2 bed house in Montpelier given that most houses are quite large, you'd be hard pushed to find one.



Surely a lot of them have been converted into flats? A one or two bedroomed flat shouldn't be too hard to find.

I lived in a bedsit when I was there.


----------



## northernhord (May 3, 2006)

Equally, the term trustafarian is a clunky term. I prefer the term Anarcho-Thatcherite to describe those people who badly confuse anarchist principles of self-sufficiency with support for what is really unregulated capitalism, but only when it suits them.

I came across these free Market Anarchists, I found some of em to be arrogent fuckers wallowing in their own decadance, I used to go in the Cadbury House and the place was awash with these peeps.
There is some good people in these hippy ghettos though.


----------



## Cakes (May 3, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I might start saving for a shed



Well see I'm looking for a scare crow at the moment to see off this vandal pigeon. It's not a particularly dangerous pigeon and I could offer you accomodation in my shed. It's in hippy central st wergles, cockcrow distance from the farm and has real mud so you can set yourself apart from those middle class hippies. There's a nearby water trough and the shed's lovely apart from having no roof. And only three walls.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 3, 2006)

I told you someone would offer you shed space cyberfairy, and you get to have the privilege of being a resident scarecrow too.

Isn't it great. I imagine it'll only cost you £400 per month too. 

I'm only up the road in horfield too, so I could pop down with a bit of tarpaulin to cover the roof.

It might cost you though. Market rates and all that, with a warm glowy feeling attached.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2006)

from the link lower down said:
			
		

> Hi , My name is Darren Capaldi I have a story you my be interested in . It`s a competition we are running for someone to Win This House for £10.00. we thought what better way of letting people know the story behind it. My website address is www.winthishouse.org.uk or my telephone number is 07990651701. Hope to hear from you soon! Yours, Darren Capaldi we have gone in with Tiny lives in Bristol (Ad:7306)



I think it's meant to be.......


----------



## kalidarkone (May 3, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I think it's meant to be.......




Maybe not as the closing date was 21st of April!!


----------



## tangerinedream (May 3, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Maybe not as the closing date was 21st of April!!



curses....


----------



## JTG (May 3, 2006)

The house didn't get given away, not enough entries. He lost four grand on the draw in the end what with his marketing expenses.

Just goes to show, no matter how much of a great deal it may seem, nobody's stupid enough to want to live in fucking Southmead


----------



## mr rosewater (May 7, 2006)

it's a bit too _guardian readerish_ for me but very very nice in its way...

(I work there...)


----------



## mr rosewater (May 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I will have a hummous pond and a pesto water feature Come see me on my sun dried balcony



sounds like you'll fit in fine!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 8, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> nobody's stupid enough to want to live in fucking Southmead



Oh, I dunno. A friend of mine has just bought a house there, shacked up with a woman he met in Lidl and now they're having a baby.

Not really a friend, we've never got on very well.


----------



## thefuse (May 13, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Are you a posh hippy? Then Montpellier is for you!
> 
> Full of trustafarians and people who think they're 'alternative' but are secretly raging capitalists.
> 
> imho


exactly. i have a few friends there too.
personally ive always been scared anywhere in bristol.
ive heard too many mugging stories and i had a horrible experience in a club with two huge black men after my mate convinced me it was 'safe as you like.'


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> exactly. i have a few friends there too.
> personally ive always been scared anywhere in bristol.
> ive heard too many mugging stories and i had a horrible experience in a club with two huge black men after my mate convinced me it was 'safe as you like.'




What club was that?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 13, 2006)

We've decided we really don't want to live in city as still hemmed in as, even if feels like green oasis, still surrounded by suburbia. Still undecided. Mr Fairy wants a houseboat, I want a fuck off big mansion with a walled garden-neither of us have any money-this one could run and run.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> We've decided we really don't want to live in city as still hemmed in as, even if feels like green oasis, still surrounded by suburbia. Still undecided. Mr Fairy wants a houseboat, I want a fuck off big mansion with a walled garden-neither of us have any money-this one could run and run.




Still its good to think about these things....


I was walking up to Ashley down the other day, thinking that if I had the money I'd love to live right by the farm in St Werburghs I love that view from Ashley down with the climbing centre surrounded by the allotments, reminds me of how happy I felt when i fist arrived 20 years ago 
Masterdarkone deperately wants to live in St Werburghs


----------



## cyberfairy (May 13, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Still its good to think about these things....
> 
> 
> I was walking up to Ashley down the other day, thinking that if I had the money I'd love to live right by the farm in St Werburghs I love that view from Ashley down with the climbing centre surrounded by the allotments, reminds me of how happy I felt when i fist arrived 20 years ago
> Masterdarkone deperately wants to live in St Werburghs


It is a lovely walk indeed and a lovely area there. If you found a nice black furry hooded cardie,it's mine-I dropped it there last week


----------



## munkeeunit (May 13, 2006)

I lived in Ashley Down in Talgarth Rd till I was five, and me and my older brother spent a lot of time just running around the whole area, and it felt like stepping into another place inside the city. (We had a lot of freedom in retrospect, a lot more than most kids now I think).

So it's still a very magical place for me I guess, and I still walk through it a lot.

PS: discarded cardies, kids gloves, etc, tend to get hung on nearby posts for recollection next time you walk through, unless it's an especially nice scarf or something, then it's finders keepers.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 13, 2006)

Will have a look tomorrow


----------



## thefuse (May 13, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> What club was that?


i always thought he'd said it was the moon club but someones told me different since. this was in 1990 and not something id want to relive. I think it was only quick thinking and wit which stopped me getting killed and i hadnt done fuck all apart from walk in and look around.
my sister had her bag snatched from out of her glovebox in bristol.
my ex dealer was nearly killed there too by a crowd of guys with baseball bats.
my brother in law is permanently paralysed after getting trashed by an 11 year old girl with a baseball bat.
i know that people love living there but its not for me. 
i prefer smaller towns where you pretty much know who youre dealing with.


----------



## Zaskar (May 14, 2006)

SOrry, not read all this thread, but if you live in a 'nice' bit of bath I worry you might hate st w.

You have to accept inner city living for what it is.  A certain amount of streetwiseness, savvy and grit is often need.

Ask yourself this, where you live now do you often see prostitution / drug dealing / drunks / used condoms / syringes / people pissing in public / fights / helicopters / car chases / screaming at night ect ect.

These things may not happen ofen but living in st w close to st p it is likely.


----------



## Cakes (May 15, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> SOrry, not read all this thread, but if you live in a 'nice' bit of bath I worry you might hate st w.
> 
> You have to accept inner city living for what it is.  A certain amount of streetwiseness, savvy and grit is often need.
> 
> ...


Blimey I've never noticed any of that in Wergles!

Well apart from the weeing...

I must be blinded to the grit of city living


----------



## fractionMan (May 15, 2006)

I've just moved into a 2 bed flat in central (ish) bath for 575 a month.  So don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## mr rosewater (May 16, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Ask yourself this, where you live now do you often see prostitution / drug dealing / drunks / used condoms / syringes / people pissing in public / fights / helicopters / car chases / screaming at night ect ect.



fucking scaremongerer


----------



## cyberfairy (May 16, 2006)

mr rosewater said:
			
		

> fucking scaremongerer


I got that when I lived in a quaint looking village in deepest Somerset


----------



## thefuse (May 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I got that when I lived in a quaint looking village in deepest Somerset


which one?

i had this conversation with my dad yesterday. there's nutters in every town and village in the UK. 
i dont think it matters where you are as long as you feel at home.


----------

